# I made some plarn (plastic bag yarn) pics included



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I read about plarn a few weeks ago and thought it sounded interesting. I found that it's really quick to make a large ball of the plarn and it works up well.



















Sorry the pictures are so large. I don't know how to resize them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't want the pictures smaller, myself; they're great! The colors on the bags are wonderful  wouldn't it be GREAT to go shopping for bread and produce with those? Or to the beach!! :banana02:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Well that is just adorable! Is it just like Wal-Mart bags? And did you crochet it?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Now you've done it!!!! I had to go check it out:

http://diyfashion.about.com/od/crochetsupplies/ss/Make_Plarn.htm

I will probably spend a good hour tonigt reading all about this stuff and all the wonderful stuff you can make from it. And with yarn being so expensive right now, and bags free, ya can't beat it!

Thanks (I think!) Granny!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I have enough plastic bags to probably make a king sized bed spread( not that I would or would want one), now I know what to use them for.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

what size needle did you use? I'm thinking reuseable grocery bag.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Great. Like I needed something ELSE to try!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks y'all. I used an N hook and it's all single crochet. I cut the strips about 1 1/4 inches wide. They are surprisingly strong. I finished a large tote tonight. Not sure if I can post the pic here. It's 14 wide by 12 high by 4 deep. 










I just used plastic bags from Walmart, Kroger and Goodwill for the bags I've made so far. I now look at the plastic bags in all stores I shop in to see what colors are available. LOL

edited to correct the width of the strips


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you post a picture of your plarn? Do you fold it when you crochet? I have been trying to make one of these bags and have used at least 80 bags and am only 20% done. My stitches aren't are tight as yours, I don't crochet regularly.

Do I see a doily or something in the background? Every thing looks great! very impressive work.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I will try to post a couple of pictures this afternoon. I don't fold my plarn when I crochet it. I do make sure the bags are the pliable ones, not the really stiff plastic. The item in the background is a crocheted rag rug that I made from old flannel sheets. My little dog likes to lay on the bed and look out the window. The rug is usually on the foot of the bed for her to lay on. I moved it to take the pictures. 

Could you post a picture of what you're working on? I don't think there are more than 80 bags in all three of the bags I've made. Keep practicing with the crocheting. Once you get the hang of it you'll do great.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to know where you are getting the COLORS! I can get white, and there is one store with BLUE. That green would be fantastic.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

The green and orange bags come from Goodwill and the brown from Kroger. I'd love to have some solid blues but none of the stores here have them. At least none that I shop at.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I've saved up bread sacks for the same reason. Haven't used the plarn yet but will soon. I love the colors too. We only have WM and a Ramey's that are almost the same colors.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

backup::::

How did you make the rug==it's beautiful and I like the idea of using old flannel sheets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you connect one bag strip to another?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Mid Tn Mama - I crocheted the rag rug. The strips were about 1 1/2 inches wide. I don't fold the strips, just scrunch them up when I crochet them. 

Tonya - This is the link to a great tutorial for making the plarn. http://www.lemonademama.com/2009/04...c-grocery-bags-into-a-crocheted-reusable-bag/


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

granny thanks for posting that link. I always wondered how that stuff was made. I was watching the other videos she has and there is some really neat stuff to be made from plastic bag plarn.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I've had fun using the plarn. The videos are really helpful.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

One thing I noticed is that others use a size K hook. I use an N hook and find that it works best for me. The trick is to make a few practice stitches with different size hooks to see what works best for you.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't figured out how to get that picture up yet but I was using a double crochet stitch. What type of stitch are you using? and that strap is gorgeous, how did you attach it and what stitch did you use? 

I also love your rag rug, I checked out a book from the library but they used a loom in that book, that would be beyond me.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I use a single crochet stitch in all my bags. I thinkit makes the bag stronger. I'm sorry but I make up my patterns as I go and don't know how to describe how I attached the handle. I'll try to remember to take pictures as I attach the handle on the next bag I make. 

The rag rug is just single crochet with a Q hook. If you can crochet a chain you can make most anything I make. I don't do difficult patterns. The older I get the harder it is for me to keep from making mistakes on them.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder if there were enough folks here that want to experiment with plarn. We could all gather bags in our area and then post pictures of the plarn they make. Can you see a bag swap in our futures??? - Catherine


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I checked at the recycle center last week and was able to pick up a large supply of different colored bags. I also have people at church saving their bags for me. If someone had a large supply of brightly colored bags I'd be interested in them.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Grannygardner, those bags are wonderful! :goodjob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What I am curious about is how CRINKLY is this plarn to work with? My DH has issues w/ plastic wrappers. Is this something I would have to do when he isn't home? 

I also wonder if you could put one of these bags through the washing machine. I dont have a drying machine, but would this stuff hold up to a cold water wash w/ agitation?

I was thinking of making a bag to hold all the washcloths at the milkbarn. It would need to be somewhat washable though.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

The plarn from the bags I use aren't crinkly. I don't use the stiffer plastic bags though. I don't believe they would hold up in the washing machine. I would probably just swish a bag up and down in some soapy water, rinse it and hang it to dry.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you, grannygardner.


----------

